# New 06 X-Trail



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

I`m contemplating Leasing the XE FWD A/T. I appreciate any advice or regrets anyone may have.


----------



## jww (Apr 22, 2005)

Ratwayne said:


> I`m contemplating Leasing the XE FWD A/T. I appreciate any advice or regrets anyone may have.


I still can't figure out why Nissan offers a two-wheel option on the X-Trail. Their FWD vehicles are notorious for tourque steer - you may want to invest the additional money to get AWD. The AWD version of the X-Trail is what gives it real appeal IMO.

If you don't believe you need AWD, then why not look at a wagon hauler like the PT Cruiser, HHR, or Matrix/Vibe?

Having said this - if you are stuck on the X-Trail and want FWD only, they are pretty decent - the engine is well tested and proven in other applications (Sentra Spec-V, Altima 2.5, etc.) and it will give you very good mileage.

Interior trim on the X-Trail still seems a bit on the cheap side. Like torque steer, it seems to be a typical Nissan 'feature'.

jww


----------



## Rockford (Jan 28, 2005)

I don't think Nissans suffer from torque steer any more than any other comparable FWD vehicle. In fact, since we've owned our AWD X-trail it's been in 2wd mode only (no snow yet) and I haven't noticed torque steer at all. Granted I don't stomp on it at every street light but that's not what this vehicle's about anyway.


----------



## driftking (Aug 7, 2005)

Rockford said:


> I don't think Nissans suffer from torque steer any more than any other comparable FWD vehicle. In fact, since we've owned our AWD X-trail it's been in 2wd mode only (no snow yet) and I haven't noticed torque steer at all. Granted I don't stomp on it at every street light but that's not what this vehicle's about anyway.


Try to have a nice drive when it's raining or snowing on 2wd, and youll see what he means.

This is the car that has LESS front traction that i've driven in my life, in my opinion AWD IS A MUST.


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

*FWD vs. AWD*

Nissan Canada web site Nissan.ca shows about $13 per month more for the AWD. Maybe it is the way to go?


----------



## Oreo (Nov 5, 2004)

I would agree, the AWD option is a must. I spend every weekend skiing and I like the security of it, and for the extra few dollars I think there isn't any other choice.

Although, any AWD or four wheel drive still needs to be respected. Just because you have the option doesn't mean you can drive at summer speeds. Only stating this because of the few people on the road that makes us all look bad.

Greg



Ratwayne said:


> Nissan Canada web site Nissan.ca shows about $13 per month more for the AWD. Maybe it is the way to go?


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

Wayne,

you're from Nova Scotia, you drive around in rain, sleet & snow for a couple of months right ? ...

Get the AWD you will be amazed and will not regret it.

It is my first AWD car/suv and I was blown away last winter (late fall and spring also) (I'm in Montreal) its ggrreeaatt ! 






Ratwayne said:


> Nissan Canada web site Nissan.ca shows about $13 per month more for the AWD. Maybe it is the way to go?


----------



## IanD (Aug 18, 2005)

When I leased my SE AWD the lease rate was actually cheaper than the SE FWD. Go for the AWD, no regrets.


----------



## Rockford (Jan 28, 2005)

driftking said:


> Try to have a nice drive when it's raining or snowing on 2wd, and youll see what he means.
> 
> This is the car that has LESS front traction that i've driven in my life, in my opinion AWD IS A MUST.


It's probably the tires.
Traction (or lack thereof) and torque steer are not the same thing.
And in spite of owning an AWD model myself, by no means is it a must. We got it mainly to give my wife peace of mind. FWD with winter tires is just fine.
For the past 5 winters I've been driving a Tracker with regular M+S tires. I enganged the 4x4 maybe 5 times last winter. And that's with a light, RWD vehicle. No, FWD and snow tires is fine. In fact, some may argue that it's as good as an AWD/all seasons combo.


----------



## NismoKat (Jul 10, 2003)

Rockford said:


> It's probably the tires.
> Traction (or lack thereof) and torque steer are not the same thing.
> And in spite of owning an AWD model myself, by no means is it a must. We got it mainly to give my wife peace of mind. FWD with winter tires is just fine.
> For the past 5 winters I've been driving a Tracker with regular M+S tires. I enganged the 4x4 maybe 5 times last winter. And that's with a light, RWD vehicle. No, FWD and snow tires is fine. In fact, some may argue that it's as good as an AWD/all seasons combo.


You're right Rockford it is the tires, i used to think like Driftking that the Xty had the worst torque steer, then this month i changed my tires from the original Dueler HT 215/65/R16 to brand new BF Goodrich Macadam 235/60/R16 and the torque steer just dissapeared, even when i try to smoke the tires while raining it just spins a little not like before that it spinned until 60 km/ h. Those dueler HT are the worst tires ever to be in an SUV.


----------



## Rockford (Jan 28, 2005)

OEM tires are notoriously lame because, for the masses, they have to be quiet, smooth, and long lasting all at the same time. From a performance standpoint they therefore suck. That being said I haven't really found our OEM tires to be lacking yet. Bear in mind though, we just tool around town and cruise to and from work in our X-Trail. We'll see what they're like in the snow soon.


----------



## driftking (Aug 7, 2005)

NismoKat said:


> You're right Rockford it is the tires, i used to think like Driftking that the Xty had the worst torque steer, then this month i changed my tires from the original Dueler HT 215/65/R16 to brand new BF Goodrich Macadam 235/60/R16 and the torque steer just dissapeared, even when i try to smoke the tires while raining it just spins a little not like before that it spinned until 60 km/ h. Those dueler HT are the worst tires ever to be in an SUV.


Hmmm, well, I changed the oem tyres to Goodyear Regatta 2 215/65/16(stock size) and the torque steer got worse after that  .

But What I mean is that it's very EASY to loose traction in a fwd vehicle after you are driving in straight line, and in the exy, try going over an slight incline with a bit of sand, or try to drive on roads with lot's of ondulations.

In my opinion if you are going to buy an FWD suv better' get a car, it will use less fuel, will be more for the money, etc. 

So NismoKat, how mucch pesos did those cost?? Why didnt you fit 235/65??


----------



## NismoKat (Jul 10, 2003)

driftking said:


> So NismoKat, how mucch pesos did those cost?? Why didnt you fit 235/65??


Each tire cost me 5,000 pesos with the ITBIS included, i was looking for 235/65 size, but there is no tire available at that size for 16'' rims at least for a SUV. I even tried searching on internet at www.tirerack.com and i didn't find any.

Does anyone else think the xty has its tires too narrow for an SUV? that's why i got wider ones.


----------

